# Sommervile



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

We took a quick trip Saturday morning and caught some decent bass. All fish were caught about 10ft from the shore line in 5-6 ft of water. Crawfish colored Rat-L-Trap were the ticket.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Solid.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice, especially since somerville isn't one of the best bass lakes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Nice, especially since somerville isn't one of the best bass lakes.


But it has some of the best catfish!! :dance:  :cheers:


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Hybrid''s ain't bad either.


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

WTG.the lake also has some nice hybrids.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Chunknwind said:


> WTG.the lake also has some nice hybrids.


That is true, no doubt! However, it still doesn't compare to Swineassassin's big blue!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That is true, no doubt! However, it still doesn't compare to Swineassassin's big blue!


Big blue will never be forgotten lol


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

The Brazos River has some of the best catfish.... 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Big blue will never be forgotten lol


Big Blue? Lately?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Big blue will never be forgotten lol


Your big blue was over 4 & 1/2 years ago, but due to your photographic skills and your fishing skills, I still open any thread you start. "Somerville" in the title causes me to open also.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... for those that are wondering! haha.

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=417312


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh, OK now I see.I was wondering why he got a little excited.just now scares as to what he's opening .definitely don't want to shake hands but hell yea I'll trade pic's of hybirds over pics of bigguns like that any day . LOL


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

O I C 2 now!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

That is some too cool history.


----------



## sm000 (Oct 2, 2016)

I had to put my glasses on for that pic.


----------

